# Eleaf Melo III + Ccell 0.9 ohm ceramic coils



## ettiennedj (30/5/16)

Hi,

Please confirm who has stock of the above. Please also confirm whether the Ccell coils are the latest (working) batch.

Thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Duffie12 (7/6/16)

ettiennedj said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please confirm who has stock of the above. Please also confirm whether the Ccell coils are the latest (working) batch.
> 
> Thanks!


I'm also looking for the above but specifically the Melo 3 mini, not the larger 4ml one. Most only seem to have the 4ml one
Standalone that is, not the kits.


----------

